# Bastardized Al Pastor



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a craving for some Al Pastor but didn't have the time or ingredients to do it proper.
So I improvised and it came out dang tasty for a bastardized version.
It really needs the Guajillo chiles and achiote for the right flavor, and the pork needs to be sliced thinner.
But nobody complained, there was prolonged silence save the sounds of satisfied eating.

For my marinade I used 
20 oz Crushed Pineapple
19 oz Red enchilada sauce
7oz Chipolte chiles on Adobo sauce
1 cup Brown sugar
1 tbsp Cumin
1 tbsp Paprika
2 tbsp Sea salt

Puree chipoltes with enchilada sauce, brown sugar and spices.
Add pineapple and juice from the can, stir well.



I marinated the pork steaks for 5 hours.
I'll try 8hrs next time to see if I can get a little deeper penetration of flavor/color.



Grill over high heat to get a good char.




Had a huge bowl of leftover Loaded Mashed Potatos, so those got reheated.
Mashed taters, bacon, caramelized onion, sour cream, butter and red pepper.



Whipped up a side of Black beans, Hominy, onion and Rotel.



I was forced out of the kitchen by the hungry horde and barely escaped with my own plate and the camera was left behind, so alas no money shot.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*How about telling me about the Black Bean dish?*

Looks good. Would like to hear how you put it together.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

captken said:


> Looks good. Would like to hear how you put it together.


Not sure I know what you mean by "put it together"?
Do you mean, was the meat stacked on a vertical rotisserie spit like Al Pastor and Gyro/Shawarma meat typically is?


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

I do my al pastor in a hot iron skillet. I slice the meat really thin and you get some of that charred edge that makes the real ones so good. You have to watch out though that pepper hitting a hot skillet will burn your eyes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Where can I apply to be one of your children?


----------

